# Visiting NATO frigates in Gdynia.



## toffigd (Sep 11, 2005)

I've been today in Gdynia to visit ships that are here because of NATO naval huge training. Some vessels went to Kobenhavn and some to Gdynia - 6 frigates and one supply ship. 

What was the most interesting thing, all ships were heavily armed with M2 50 cal. Brownings! At least 4 on each! Afraid of a terrorist attack? Yes - I've asked crew on every ship about it - and got every time the same answer - in case of terrorist attack, the machine guns are ready (man guns!!!), steady (get the ammo!!!), go!!! (fire!!!).

Well, that's not much true, that I've asked crew members on every ship. The USS Klakring FFG 42 was closed for the visitors, as well as ORP Gen. K. Pulaski, German supply ship and Dutch Willem van der Zaan. 

What's more, the Polish and American where standing next to each other and on the pier, there was a wall built of 3-metres high containers! There was no possibility to get nearby these two. And a patrol boat, with two armed special forces unit "Formoza" soldiers onboard, was all the time patrolling this part of harbour.

Nice, isn't it?  

P.S. A pic shows how ships were protected. Unfortunately, not having a digital cam, I had to take "normal" pics, so it'll take some time until I'll post them here.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Ah, the Halifax. I know a few guys on that ship.


----------

